# Plastic Balls; Are they Safe?



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

I was told by a Breeder that plastic balls can easily cause mice to overheat and die. Ken really wants our mouse to have a ball to roll around in for a few minutes. I, however, am very hesitant after hearing what could happen.

Does anyone else have a ball for their mouse to roll around in? Is it safe?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've had mice that roll around, but you do have to be careful. You don't want them in the sun, or in a ball that's too small, or in there for too long. I was told the same thing about our chinchilla--that she couldn't have a wheel or a ball because she'd overheat herself. Because, you know, she'd just exercise herself to death, right? :roll: Still, I can see why a ball could easily be dangerous, especially if left unattended.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Three of our mice have them - after several uses only one of them figured out how to use them so I dunno if we'll keep using them that much.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Don`t bother. It will just stress your mouse out. Imagine being placed in a plastic sphere and feeling trapped? Mice don`t need put into these contraptions and personally, I would ban them.

People use them because they are there. Mice are happy to play on a bed or a low, covered table with accessories from their own cage that they are familiar with. Mice are highly susceptible to stress and this can make them ill. If your mice are new, let them settle in and don`t play with them during the day as this is when mice like to sleep.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

racingmouse said:


> Mice don`t need put into these contraptions and personally, I would ban them...People use them because they are there.


I agree whole-heartedly. I freaking hate balls and I'll be happy to show Ken these posts.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would imagine the mouse runs in the ball because the poor Animal is trying to get out it must stress it.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Exactly geordie. Looking at it from a small animals point of view, I can see what an alien thing it would be to them being placed into one and shut in.  Not my idea of good play.

AlliMouse, your mice will be better just being allowed to play within their own confines and with you on a flat surface with a few accessories from their own cage, should they feel nervous and want to retreat into something familiar. This relaxes them and lets them see that being handled and out of their cage is safe. If they are taken out of their cage when they are not used to it, they can get nervous and become stressed, so it`s important to have playtimes on their terms and when they are fully awake, which is usually in the late evening.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

geordiesmice said:


> I would imagine the mouse runs in the ball because the poor Animal is trying to get out it must stress it.


very good point. i'll tell Ken. i seriously don't see what his obsession with balls are. he say's they're "cute". i think they're hideous.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

If you provide toys for your mice, only give them things they can use of their own accord. Any kind of "toy" that you force them to use is tantamount to abuse. It is my belief that mice are happiest when permitted to live as natural a lifecycle as possible.


----------

